# Chick seems to died while hatching



## Vicky88

The chick broke the egg and them seem to of instantly died? It stopped breathing and moving. Can I bring it back to life? What's the yellow thing attached? The rest of the eggs hatched healthy.


----------



## Vicky88

This is a photo of the chick


----------



## Fiere

You can't bring it back to life, unfortunately. Chicks can go right to hatch and die; could be exhaustion, drowning or suffocation, the reason will likely never be known. The yellow thing is where the chick is absorbing it's yolk sac.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

It's not that uncommon to die while hatching. My Seramas love to do that... SIGH! It's disheartening but there's really nothing you can do. But if it makes you feel any better the ones who are 'helped out' in my experience tend to die anyway. If they're too weak to hatch themselves then it probably wasn't meant to be. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sorry for your loss.Sometimes that happens for various reasons.Focus on the living.


----------



## seminole wind

It's sad. But probably meant to be. I lost one once because the other chicks hatched and rolled one around so the pip was underneath. So now I make sure that they don't roll anymore.

The other reason could be that up until hatch, they get O2 from the veins inside the egg. At hatch all that blood goes back in the chick and they start lung breathing. So there would be a problem at the point that they have to lung breathe.


----------



## hildar

So sorry, but sometimes that does happen. I actually had about 20 chicks die after just pipping a few years ago. I found out that it was due to the thickness of the shells. very thick shells. It took all of their energy just to break a hole. Every chick was perfect, they just couldn't break through. The one that I did help out died 2 days later. The one that hatched on it's own was never right and always sickly. I think it was due to all the exertion it took for it to come out. It pipped and then it took it over 15 hours before it was out of that egg. Some days I kick myself for not helping, but then I think back to the little one that died 2 days after I did help it.

We had one chick that came out under a broody a few years ago. It was the only one that pipped, however, it was deformed and died 1 week later. I always wondered why that was the only one that made it out of those eggs. You would have thought the other 5 would have made it instead. Life is full of mysteries we just can't explain them some times


----------



## fleabite

*Dying chicks?*

Does the humidity have anything to do with chicks dying? The last time I tried to hatch chicks, they "peeped" (I think is the proper term). Anyway, they (all of them) picked the egg open, just a little hole, and some even started to keep going around the egg. Then would just up and die? This was like sixteen eggs, (16). I have never had this problem in the past....
Any thoughts? And I hope this is the right place to put this. Or if I need to start a new post. Please let me know.


----------



## chickenqueen

Humidity plays a big part in a successful hatch.If the humidity is too low,chicks stick to the egg and can't break free.When you stop turning the eggs,increase the humidity.I have the % wrote down but it's with my incubator which is being used by a friend.I'm sure someone else can tell you.


----------



## fleabite

*Dying chicks?*

Thank you for the reply. I am using a *Hovabator incubator. Have never had this problem before. Turn my eggs manually. So, I guess, I will try again, and hope for the best. Thanks for all your help.... 

*


----------



## seminole wind

fleabite said:


> Does the humidity have anything to do with chicks dying? The last time I tried to hatch chicks, they "peeped" (I think is the proper term). Anyway, they (all of them) picked the egg open, just a little hole, and some even started to keep going around the egg. Then would just up and die? This was like sixteen eggs, (16). I have never had this problem in the past....
> Any thoughts? And I hope this is the right place to put this. Or if I need to start a new post. Please let me know.


If you had 16 eggs and one died, that may show you that you did things the right way. Unfortunately one didn't make it.

A chick grows in an egg and gets its oxygen from the veins on the inside wall of the egg. When all the blood goes back in the chick, and not getting oxygen from the veins, the chick needs to pip and use it's lungs to breathe. If lungs don't support it, it dies.


----------



## chickenqueen

On a side note-my friend who borrowed my incubator said none of his eggs hatched.He didn't want any advice from me and got it off the internet.I even tried to get him to take my mason jar feeders/waterers so he wouldn't have to buy them.He kept saying he was going to use tupperware(?!?!).I offered to give him some more eggs and if I see him today,I'm going to offer to hatch them and they take all of the chicks.I just don't trust myself to give them all up.I know there will be some I fall in love with but I don't want any new chickens,I'm at my limit(or so I keep telling myself).


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> On a side note-my friend who borrowed my incubator said none of his eggs hatched.He didn't want any advice from me and got it off the internet.I even tried to get him to take my mason jar feeders/waterers so he wouldn't have to buy them.He kept saying he was going to use tupperware(?!?!).I offered to give him some more eggs and if I see him today,I'm going to offer to hatch them and they take all of the chicks.I just don't trust myself to give them all up.I know there will be some I fall in love with but I don't want any new chickens,I'm at my limit(or so I keep telling myself).


Would you think about guidance thru his hatching ? (giving him chicks may enable him to not have to learn to do it himself?)


----------



## Maryellen

I've had chicks start to hatch then die..it's sad, but in nature only the strong survive. I had a chick die at 3 days old, and 10 days old .


----------



## texas75563

I agree with previously posted comments. Low humidity is a killer.The membrane around the chick dries and acts like a vacuum seal, limits their movement. Chicks have to work harder to pip and break free of the shell. By the time they get out, they are totally exhausted and often times die. Incubating chicks is a gamble. You can have everything setup right: temperature, humidity, and egg turner working, 1 batch great success and another batch total disaster. Hope for the best, don't give up, and keep trying! Good luck on your next batch!!


----------



## seminole wind

Texas, welcome to CF!


----------

